# I also need help



## emtmike (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this question covers a lot of ground but here goes. I know very little about photo work. I have try ed some pic of some of my pens and have not had a lot of luck. I look through the posts here and they have a lot of information the problem is the terms used are ones I cant find in my camera book. Ex: AP, f8. I have a Kodak P850. Is there anybody who can kind of start me off with some basic settings for my camera? I think If I understood more of the terminology I could tweak it from there.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know where to start. Oh yah I know nothing about your camera model, 
I'm a Canon guy.

That said: 
AP is Aperture Priority, it means that the aperture stays where you set it and the camera adjusts the shutter speed to correct the exposure. The opposite is SP-shutter priority where the shutter speed is set by you and the camera adjusts the aperture for the corect exposure. For us AP is the way to go because it gives you control over the depth of field. That is assuming you use a tripod and you should be using a tripod because some of the shuttter speeds can get longer than is acceptable for a hand held shot. F8 is an f stop number. The larger the number the smaller the aperture, the less light that is let into the camera and the greater the depth of field. All you really need to keep in mind AT ALL TIMES is that there are only four perameters that control the exposure of a photograph. 1) is avalable light, 2) is film speed, 3) is shutter speed, 4) is aperture. Light, shutter, and aperture control the amount of light that hits the film and makes a photograph. Film speed determines the amount of light NEEDED to make a photograph. 

Another noteworthy point, underexposed is too little light and the picture is too dark. Too much light is overexposed and the picture is light and washed out. This could go on for hours but I will stop here for now. Generally speaking alittle underexposed is good and overexposed is just bad.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 25, 2007)

oops: 

I should have included that the iso film speed are, the smaller the number the slower the film or the more light required to make a photograph and inversely the higher the number the more sensitive the film and the less light that is require to make a photograph. This sounds all well and good just go with the fastest the camera has to offer. Wrong, The faster or more sensitive the film the more grain or noise in the photo. 

Also please keep in mind that I use the word film in place of image sensor.

Remember it's all a balancing act for the perfect photograph!


----------



## emtmike (Feb 25, 2007)

OK Take a look at these pics and tell me whats wrong with them

http://www.smoothaswood.com/new_cigar_pens.html


----------



## gketell (Feb 26, 2007)

well for starters I would say ....

"Page Not Found" while trying to look at your web site.  []
GK


----------



## emtmike (Feb 27, 2007)

sorry. here is the new link.

http://www.smoothaswood.com/some_new_cigar_pens.html


----------



## ctwxlvr (Feb 27, 2007)

I would change your background, the fittings(?) are getting lost in it. do one step darker  the photo is washing out in the whites(esp for FOR THE PACKER'S FANS). IMHO


----------



## bob393 (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate to critique others work because photography is such a personal thing and no one knows what you were trying to get the picture to look like except you.

That said I will because you asked.

I would darken the background to make the pen stand out more; the photos are washed out so I would underexpose it around 1 stop, larger number smaller hole in the iris. That would darken the colors a little. Try it before you change backgrounds because that will darken the background also. I do like the way the clear stand kind of disappears in the photo, unfortunately I think it will be more visible when you under expose it. 

There doesnâ€™t appear to be any depth of field issues but that will only improve with the smaller f stop, larger number.

If you have it I would try another light in front of the pen to get some shine on the barrel. I never liked that before but it does seem to give the pen more pop when you look at it. Just be careful it doesnâ€™t create a shadow behind the pen that usually looks like crap.
Sometimes you can use the camera flash for front fill but it almost never works well and it tends to screws up the exposure.

Remember this is highly subjective stuff. What I like you may hate and others may hate. 

Just play with it. There are no rights and wrongs in photography.

[]


----------



## philland (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with the critiques offered, and I agree that if you use that background and increase the aperture 1 stop this will help the contrast; however, and this is a bit nit picky, but IMO important - if you look at the background there is a fold that looks like an upside down Y (kinda) on the left side of the photos (all of them).  While many may never notice this, it just jumped out at me.  Those are some beautiful pieces you have done.[]


----------

